# [SOLVED] How much RAM for my MacBook?



## hond0 (Sep 26, 2008)

hi,
i recently bought a macbook off of craigslist and upgraded the RAM to what i thought would be an OK 4gigs.

After tooling around the internet and passing by Crucials website they state my macbook can only handle 2gigs.

here's my specs;

Model Name:	MacBook
Model Identifier:	MacBook2,1
Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed:	2.16 GHz
Number Of Processors:	1
Total Number Of Cores:	2
L2 Cache:	4 MB
Memory:	4 GB
Bus Speed:	667 MHz
Boot ROM Version:	MB21.00A5.B07
SMC Version:	1.17f0
Serial Number:	W8718V72YA3
Sudden Motion Sensor:
State:	Enabled

the macbook see's all 4gig but my question is;

Is it able to use all 4gig?

any solid input would be great. 

thanks,

hondo


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: How much RAM for my MacBook?*

Apple said that they have a 2 Gig limit. The Mac does see all 4 Gig, but is only able to address the first 3 Gig. But, as strange as this sounds, it does run better with 4 Gig installed than with 3 Gig. See here for benchmarks.


----------

